# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  billy the exterminator

## redpython

anyone watch bill the exterminator on A and E last night?

it should be called billy the moron.

google it if you didn't catch it.

----------


## joepythons

> anyone watch bill the exterminator on A and E last night?
> 
> it should be called billy the moron.
> 
> google it if you didn't catch it.


I thought they were going to mess there pants when they found that little timber rattler  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: .What a bunch of idiots  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PYMOM

Im a dispatcher for a Pest Control Company (will do a thread about snakes and pest control later today). One of the owners of my company went to Billys office and took a tour and came back with autographed posters. He wanted to frame them and hang them on my office wall...I threw that crap in the garbage.

My Husband(who is the Service Manager where I work) and I laugh our butts off at Billy. He is such an idiot. I would not let him in my house.

----------


## SNIKTTIME

> Im a dispatcher for a Pest Control Company (will do a thread about snakes and pest control later today). One of the owners of my company went to Billys office and took a tour and came back with autographed posters. He wanted to frame them and hang them on my office wall...I threw that crap in the garbage.
> 
> My Husband(who is the Service Manager where I work) and I laugh our butts off at Billy. He is such an idiot. I would not let him in my house.


I have been in pest control for 10 years and I totally agree. I do not know one person who would let that guy in their house. However I find him hilarious to watch. My only interest besides a laugh or two is that he only uses organic products which I find interesting. I would be interested in how many re-services are ''not'' talked about lol. The finger-less gloves is the LMAO moment everytime I see him.

----------


## JEWSKIN

okay people he's the only person I've seen brave enough to sport a "hip" mullet since Billy Ray Cyrus....oh wait they share a name damn could be relations y'all

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> okay people he's the only person I've seen brave enough to sport a "hip" mullet since Billy Ray Cyrus....oh wait they share a name damn could be relations y'all


There is a 16 year old kid on American idol with a mullet...

he isnt too brave haha

----------


## JEWSKIN

lmao omg I can't stop laughing ouch the cramp lmao hahahaha

----------


## PYMOM

> I have been in pest control for 10 years and I totally agree. I do not know one person who would let that guy in their house. However I find him hilarious to watch. My only interest besides a laugh or two is that he only uses organic products which I find interesting. I would be interested in how many re-services are ''not'' talked about lol. The finger-less gloves is the LMAO moment everytime I see him.


Ive been around pest control all my life (my mom was a tech). My brother owns the company I work for now. 

As for his "organic", I really doubt a pyrethrin would totally eliminate a German Roach infestation. And some of the German Roach infests I have seen him do, no way he cleaned them out with one treatment. I would be interested to know how much he charges. I dont think the company is all that big, I heard he only has 5 techs. On one show he went into a dumpster with a live trap to catch a raccoon, LMAO. He kills me.

----------


## JEWSKIN

lol maybe thats why he is the way he is too many encounters with cornered racoons

----------


## djansen

guy looks like a tool, does he really need that costume?  he looks like a skinny dog the bounty hunter.

----------


## toddstj

I saw that guy on Dirty Jobs one time, I can't believe he has his own show  :Smile:

----------


## capitalB

well gotta say he's got 2 paychecks!! do something on camera that nobody has done before and they'll give you a check. :Good Job:

----------


## NightLad

My Aunt was on a 'make-over' reality show. There is so much BS in "reality TV". She only did it for the free teeth. Porcelain veneers plus other dentistry that would have cost several thousand dollars. They really did a good job on her, but the show bills itself as doing “1 week make-overs" and it easily took 3+ months to film. LOL Don't even get me started on the scripting.

The people were apparently really nice and everything, but it isn't even close to 'real'.

I guess the true test of Billy's abilities and how much hype gets pumped into the show will be the day he gets called out to exterminate a cold, skinny, scared little BP that escaped its owners and crawled up under somebody’s porch.

"Watch out, don't let it bite you!"
"Oh god, look at that thing, ya, that's a mean son'a'gun!'"
"WOW! He almost got me!"

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The only "reality" shows I enjoy are on the Food Network, because at least you learn something.

I'll be making a lovely Saffron Risotto tomorrow night! (Substituting Saffron for Safflower.)

----------


## bpsandmore

I think the best thing about Billy is when he says about it being hot out dressed in all black!!!  I really start to laugh at that what a tool!!!

----------


## Whatever

Hahahah omg.. I just found this thread when I looked up Billy The Exterminator. I've seen a couple of episodes.

CLEARLY you are all whitetrash redneck hillbilly idiots. You guys might know about pest-control. But you CERTAINLY do not know ANYTHING about the entertainment industry. What goes on behind the camera with vexcon or whatever they cal themselves, is a TOTALLY different story. 

What you see on the show is most likely not even the actual session. They have guys that come afterwards to fix it. Its like.. omg.. I don't even know why I'm sitting here trying to explain reality TV to a bunch of retarded Americans.

Go ahead, rage.. that billy guy is making bank off of his funny look and unorthodox, and almost stupid methods...

----------

JaGv (04-24-2012)

----------


## JaGv

> Hahahah omg.. I just found this thread when I looked up Billy The Exterminator. I've seen a couple of episodes.
> 
> CLEARLY you are all whitetrash redneck hillbilly idiots. You guys might know about pest-control. But you CERTAINLY do not know ANYTHING about the entertainment industry. What goes on behind the camera with vexcon or whatever they cal themselves, is a TOTALLY different story. 
> 
> What you see on the show is most likely not even the actual session. They have guys that come afterwards to fix it. Its like.. omg.. I don't even know why I'm sitting here trying to explain reality TV to a bunch of retarded Americans.
> 
> Go ahead, rage.. that billy guy is making bank off of his funny look and unorthodox, and almost stupid methods...


 :Surprised:   :ROFL:   :Good Job:

----------

